# Great day on the beach.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Me and a buddy headed down to Sargent today to set up my camper and do a little surf fishing. The day started out cold and cloudy but by 1:00pm the sun came out and it warmed up nice. We went to the cut first to try to catch some whiteing but all we caught were big ugly's so we packed up and headed to the surf. As soon as we got our rods out the red's were on. We caught red's one after another in till it got to dark to see. Everything caught on cracked crab right past the first bar. Hopefully we will still be on them tomorrow. I'm just posting a few pics for now because my internet service down here sucks, but I'll post a full report wit pics when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice! Now I wanna go bad...good pics.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice fishing. I love that last photo.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Great day. Yea that last pic is great. It would make a great screen saver.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome JOB!!! Great last pic. I need to run to Sargent on my days off before its all over.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Awesome! Congrats- Love those days it all lines up and comes together.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome! Nice fishing!


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

All of the reds were caught on half crabs?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Half crab and crab claws. We did 100x better today and I didn't think that was possible. I'll post a report when I get home.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great post I am inspired! 
edjman, we need to go this week! Give me a call and we can set up a day.
Sharkchum, keep em coming! Those are excellent pictures.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Go get em Shadslinger!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome! 

Congrats!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job on the pics.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome job guys, love it when it all comes together for a great Winter day in the surf. Also nice photo's.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

WTG!! nice job.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I got so excited about all the fish we caught Sunday that I forgot to post more pics from Saturday, so here they are.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy MOON PIC!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome pics.


----------

